# Alicante - parking in Old town query



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We are staying in Alicante Old Town in a few weeks, our house is on a pedestrian only street and so we will need to find parking for our hire car. 
The owner of the house says that it is fine to park on the street or to pay for secure parking so can people in the know tell me how easy it will be to park on the street in November and in your opinion will the car be safe there?
If not then can anyone give me details on any cheap secure car parks where we could also try?
And yes, we do need to hire a car as we are exploring the area for a fact finding mission!!!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Really depends on which street you are on, most streets are lined with cars here so it will be fine, in just over a year I've only ever seen 1 car with a smashed window, or anything that looked vaguely like a robbery, and that was around Christmas, I think. Secure parking can be expensive (not always) but its worth it, not because your car will be safer, just that you will find it much easier to get a parking space. Normally in the old town areas a lot of the streets will be full of cars all day and night as people will park up and go out for food ect.


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

just be aware that there are fiestas in November which attracts loads of people, may be more difficult to find spaces than normal.


----------

